# Credit Crunch Devastates Japanese Banks



## Einstein (Mar 16, 2009)

Following the problems in the sub-prime lending market in America and the run on Banks in the UK, uncertainty has now hit Japan. 

In the last 7 days Origami Bank has folded, Sumo Bank has gone belly up and Bonsai Bank announced plans to cut some of its branches. 

Yesterday, it was announced that Karaoke Bank is up for sale and will likely go for a song, while today shares in Kamikaze Bank were suspended after they nose-dived. 

While Samurai Bank is soldiering on following sharp cutbacks, Ninja Bank is reported to have taken a hit, but they remain in the black. 

Furthermore, 500 staff at Karate Bank got the chop and analysts report that there is something fishy going on at Sushi Bank where it is feared that staff may get a raw deal


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice one David


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 18, 2019)

Einstein said:


> Following the problems in the sub-prime lending market in America and the run on Banks in the UK, uncertainty has now hit Japan.
> 
> In the last 7 days Origami Bank has folded, Sumo Bank has gone belly up and Bonsai Bank announced plans to cut some of its branches.
> 
> ...


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 18, 2019)




----------



## C&E Guy (Mar 18, 2019)

Staff at Egg bank will be laid off while others at the Old Testament Prophets bank will lose their Jobs.

Staff at the Chocolate Bar Bank will face a Crunch while those at the Armageddon Bank will be lucky to make it to the end of the week.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 18, 2019)

Good C&E


----------

